# Vets around the Chunnel in france



## County Jeff (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi All , has any one any recommendations for vets a day or two out from the Chunnel ,will be traveling up north via Potiers, le mans and Rouen ,many thanks Jeff


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Vet in Couhe 40km south of Poitiers just of N10 is excellent.Theres also a town aire just down the road. 
See list on this Forum there's loads of them


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Best one is here:

La Mailleraye-sur-Seine.
58, Rue de la Republique
Tel - 02 35 05 37 67

100m from the excellent riverside aire, phone the day before you arrive for an AM appointment.

Other vets here:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1iIlzLt0KPOT6sNe-n7TuoAgxcjI


----------



## County Jeff (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Both


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

wud folks posting advice pls include the price
Thanks
Barry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

quartet said:


> wud folks posting advice pls include the price
> Thanks
> Barry


Price usually varies dependent on size of the dog and the medication provided so not always accurate.
The vet in La Mailleraye-sur-Seine charges €15 plus medication - about the cheapest you'll find.
If you use the link I provided to Keith's database he includes prices wherever possible.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Good vet at St Omer. Aires right opposite with facilities and good shops nearby.
Walk in service, my dog lab X was €39. Not cheapest but very convenient.


----------

